# Freeze Coconut Cream?



## htc

Hi, Does anyone know if I can freeze unused coconut cream?  Thanks!


----------



## kacangputih

Yes, you can freeze unused coconut milk.  To use, just defreeze.


----------



## Yakuta

Hi HTC, yes I have frozen it as well without an issue.  Just defrost and use.  I normally empty the unused portion from the can and then freeze it in an airtight resealable container or ziploc.


----------



## htc

great, thanks!


----------



## jpinmaryland

what do you do with it? I bought some the other day for use in a curry and it was way to sweet. I have some left over.

Rice pudding? Anything else?


----------



## Claire

I'm sure you've already found this out, but you need to buy coconut milk for curries, not coconut cream.  The latter is for pina coladas and deserts.  I, too, have frozen both with no problems.


----------



## htc

I used mine w/ a bit of oil and brown sugar as a grilling baste for my chicken satay (Malaysian style).


----------

